# How do I log in as "root"?



## mordaga (Sep 25, 2000)

Several posts mention logging in as "root". I assume that I would want to type in "root" as my username when I start up OS X but what is the "root" password?


----------



## BlueFlameOut (Sep 25, 2000)

I have not tried that. It might work. The password for root is the same as the primary account (admin) you created when you installed MacOS X.

Alternatively, you can bring up a terminal window (in the Utilities directory of the Applications directory). At a prompt, type in su and hit enter. It will ask for the root password. This only makes that one terminal process root.

The terminal method is good for doing system things in the terminal window. Once you type exit in the terminal window, you are no longer logged in as root.


----------



## sollaires (Sep 25, 2000)

at login, you can use 'root' as your login and then the password you entered when you installed mac os x.

as BlueFlameOut above mentioned, you can 'su' to root in the terminal.  This is the better solution.  Logging in as root increases the risk of damage to the system.  Generally, the best strategy is to log in as yourself, and su to root as necessary.  Otherwise, you could risk permanently damaging your system, and no one wants that.  Especially if you are new to unix.


----------



## mhzos (Feb 10, 2003)

I may be confused but I have tried my admin password for root access and it doesn't seem to be the same. Actually, I even tried to assign or change it in NetInfo Manager but doesn't work either.


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 10, 2003)

Mordaga, these other folks are missing totally what you are asking. First, you have to enable the root user in Netinfo Manager (look for enable root user under the security menu) Follow the simple setup, Now the root user is enabled! CAUTION - root user allows you a lot of freedom to completely trash your system with very little protection. Also, the root user is a completely separate login from your normal user! Don't stay logged in as root unless you really know what you're doing!  Do what you need, then logout and back in as a normal user....


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 10, 2003)

the root is not abled by default. enable it from terminal but KNOW what you do with the root or you might end giving yourself trouble.

open terminal

*sudo passwd root*

You will be prompted for a new password to enable root access.


A harder way to enable root is to use the Netinfo Manager application (Applications/Utilities). 

1) Open NetInfo Manager
2) Select "Users" from the second list.
3) Select a user you created andnd know the password for!
4) Double-click on the value across from "passwd" and copy it. It is the encoded form of the password for that user.
5) Select "root" from the list of users. Find the "passwd" value (default is "*") and paste over it.
6) Exit Netinfo Manager.
7) Open the Terminal and type "su root".
8) Enter the password for the user chosen above.

Have a different passw for root than the user - and make it something that you don'r forget easily.


----------



## djper11 (Oct 18, 2009)

WOW Thats it!! Was so easy using the sudo...


----------



## michaelayres (May 17, 2013)

Was reading this thread and it provided solution for me. The OSX GUI process failed to reset root password, but following this and doing it in the terminal worked very quickly and easily.

Tks


----------

